# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Sintratec SLS 3D Printer >  Interesting guide on SLS printing

## Hugues

Found this interesting guide on SLS printing, by Duraform, supplier of powder i understand.

Particularly the section on troubleshooting on page 27 and Powder sifting and recycling on page 23.

http://www.3dsystems.com/sites/www.3...rial_Guide.pdf

Could prove useful while Sintratec finishes their own guide.

----------

